# [Geloest]Samba Shares werden nicht angezeigt

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe Gentoo als Gast in einer VirtualBox 4.0.4 mit aptosid als Host laufen. In Gentoo habe ich einige Ordner freigegeben.

Wenn ich nun Dolphin -> Netzwerk aufrufe erscheint nur 

Network

Network Services

Netzwerkordner hinzufügen

Bei 'Network Services'  erscheint "KDE wurde ohne Unterstützung für ZeroConf installiert", aber keine Spur von Samba Shares.

Ich kann vom Host aus auf die im Gast freigegebenen Ordner zugreifen.

Warum fehlt die Angabe 'Samba Shares' im Gast?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Fri Apr 08, 2011 10:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

vermutlich wurde eine Abhängigkeit von dolphin ohne samba Unterstützung übersetzt (use-flag samba für das paket nicht gesetzt)

----------

## Hanisch

 *firefly wrote:*   

> vermutlich wurde eine Abhängigkeit von dolphin ohne samba Unterstützung übersetzt (use-flag samba für das paket nicht gesetzt)

 

Ja, und was mache ich da?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

ich würde raten, es ist kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves, bei dem samba fehlt. bau das doch mal mit samba aktiviert, falls es nicht ist.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> ich würde raten, es ist kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves, bei dem samba fehlt. bau das doch mal mit samba aktiviert, falls es nicht ist.

 

Was heißt hier 'mit samba aktiviert'?

```
# emerge -av kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves
```

Oder?

----------

## Christian99

nein, das paket hast du wahrscheinlich schon, wenn du dolphin hast.

lies dir das hier mal durch, wenns danach noch fragen gibt, nur zu!

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> nein, das paket hast du wahrscheinlich schon, wenn du dolphin hast.
> 
> lies dir das hier mal durch, wenns danach noch fragen gibt, nur zu!

 

Ja, es gibt Fragen.

Soll ich nun USE=' samba ...' in /etc/make.conf eintragen und dann nochmals

```
# emerge -av dolphin
```

machen?

----------

## Christian99

kommt drauf an: wenn du samba für alle pakete die das unterstützen aktivieren willst, dann in /etc/make.conf

wenn dus nur für kio willst dann nicht. steht alles in dem link, wenn du aufmerksam liest....

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> kommt drauf an: wenn du samba für alle pakete die das unterstützen aktivieren willst, dann in /etc/make.conf
> 
> wenn dus nur für kio willst dann nicht. steht alles in dem link, wenn du aufmerksam liest....

 

Also z.B.

```
# USE="samba" emerge -av kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves
```

Würde das mein Problem mit Dolphin lösen?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Fri Apr 08, 2011 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ja, würde es. Aber: durch die Verwendung von USE so in der kommandozeile wird die samba unterstützung beim nächsten emerge von kdebase-kioslaves (update zb) wieder verschwunden sein.

es würde auch mit dem eintrag in die make.conf funktionieren, aber dann werden auch alle anderen Pakete die samba als use-flag haben das aktiviert haben.

wenn du es nur für kio-slaves willst dann ein eintrag in /etc/portage/package.use

Nachtrag: wenn du "emerge <paketname>" machst dann wird <paketname> in die sogenannte world-file geschrieben. da stehn all die pakete drin die du explizit installiert hast. für kdebase-kioslaves ist das normalerweise nicht nötig. wenn du irgendwas installierst, dass kioslaves benötigt, dann wird es von portage als abhängigkeit installiert. es gibt einige emerge optionen, mit denen man was emergen kann, ohne dass es in die world-file kommt: spontan fällt mir --oneshot (kurz: -1) und --newuse (-N) ein. oneshot emerged das angegebene auf jeden fall, ohne dass es in die world file kommt und newuse überprüft, ob sich useflag im vergleich zum jetzt installierten zustand geändert haben, und nur dann emerge, wenn ja. Also solltest du am besten "emerge -avN kdebase-kioslaves" verwenden.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn du es nur für kio-slaves willst dann ein eintrag in /etc/portage/package.use

 

/etc/portage/package.use gibt es bei mir nicht.

Wenn ich das nun neu anlege, was schreibe ich dann wie dort rein?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

Die package.use hat die gleiche Syntax (!Semantik) wie die packge.keywords

<category>/<paclage> <aktiviertesuseflag> -<deaktiviertesuseflag>

----------

## Hanisch

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Die package.use hat die gleiche Syntax (!Semantik) wie die packge.keywords
> 
> <category>/<paclage> <aktiviertesuseflag> -<deaktiviertesuseflag>

 

Entschuldige, aber ich wollte keine Belehrung in allgemeiner Semantik, sonder schlicht und einfach nur die konkrete Eintragung für meinen Fall.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

Ahso,

Also du möchtest demnach für das kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves Paket, das USE-Flag samba aktivieren.

also:

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves samba

Aber eigentlich ging ich davon aus, das du vom allgemeinen Fall auf den speziellen übertragen kannst, und damit selbst auf das Ergebnis kommst.

Natürlich kommt es immer drauf an, hat dir die Aktivierung von samba fürs Paket kdebase-kioslaves geholfen, oder nicht?

Edith:

Tippfehler beseitigt

(Hochkommata)

----------

## Hanisch

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ´kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves samba

 

Und was bedeutet das Hochkomma am Anfang?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> ´kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves samba 
> 
> Und was bedeutet das Hochkomma am Anfang?
> ...

 

Tippfehler, entschuldige

----------

## Necoro

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Aber eigentlich ging ich davon aus, das du vom allgemeinen Fall auf den speziellen übertragen kannst, und damit selbst auf das Ergebnis kommst.

 

Dass du diese Hoffnung immer noch hast, überrascht mich  :Laughing: 

----------

